# do i have a problem with my dvd burner

## jesso

I have setup hdparm to set dma on when booting.  I check it and it is set.  When I try to burn a data dvd-rw with growisofs, dma is then set to off. 

Below I have included some information that I hope is useful to someone.

I'm really wondering if I have a problem and should it be writing at a higher speed? 

```

lspci |grep -i ide

00:0d.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation MCP51 IDE (rev a1)

00:0e.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation MCP51 Serial ATA Controller (rev a1)

00:0f.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation MCP51 Serial ATA Controller (rev a1)

```

```

hdparm -i /dev/hda

/dev/hda:

 Model=LITE-ON DVDRW SHM-165H6S, FwRev=HP10, SerialNo=

 Config={ Fixed Removeable DTR<=5Mbs DTR>10Mbs nonMagnetic }

 RawCHS=0/0/0, TrkSize=0, SectSize=0, ECCbytes=0

 BuffType=unknown, BuffSize=0kB, MaxMultSect=0

 (maybe): CurCHS=0/0/0, CurSects=0, LBA=yes, LBAsects=0

 IORDY=yes, tPIO={min:240,w/IORDY:120}, tDMA={min:120,rec:120}

 PIO modes:  pio0 pio3 pio4 

 DMA modes:  sdma0 sdma1 sdma2 sdma? mdma0 mdma1 mdma2 

 UDMA modes: udma0 udma1 udma2 

 AdvancedPM=no

 Drive conforms to: Unspecified:  ATA/ATAPI-3 ATA/ATAPI-4 ATA/ATAPI-5 ATA/ATAPI-6 ATA/ATAPI-7

 * signifies the current active mode

```

```

hdparm /dev/hda

/dev/hda:

 IO_support   =  1 (32-bit)

 unmaskirq    =  1 (on)

 using_dma    =  1 (on)

 keepsettings =  0 (off)

 readonly     =  0 (off)

 readahead    = 256 (on)

 HDIO_GETGEO failed: Inappropriate ioctl for device

```

```

dmesg | more

hda: cdrom_decode_status: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hda: cdrom_decode_status: error=0x40 { LastFailedSense=0x04 }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

hda: cdrom_decode_status: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hda: cdrom_decode_status: error=0x40 { LastFailedSense=0x04 }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

hda: cdrom_decode_status: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hda: cdrom_decode_status: error=0x40 { LastFailedSense=0x04 }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

hda: cdrom_decode_status: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hda: cdrom_decode_status: error=0x40 { LastFailedSense=0x04 }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

hda: DMA disabled

```

----------

## Qdot

Are you trying to access the disk while it's being burned.. does it happen in command mode or something?

some drives don't lock reads when writing and it screws things around.

----------

## jesso

 *Qdot wrote:*   

> Are you trying to access the disk while it's being burned.. does it happen in command mode or something?
> 
> some drives don't lock reads when writing and it screws things around.

 

I myself are not trying to access it.  I did forget to say I am using K3B which uses growisofs.

After it has burmed the DVD, I check dma mode with hdparm and it is off.  It is on before I start k3b.

----------

## lucianolev

The same happens to me. Sometimes, CDs or DVDs just won't burn! While posting this, i'm burning a dvd and the cpu usage is about 100%.

I noticed this error from dmesg output:

```
hda: cdrom_decode_status: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hda: cdrom_decode_status: error=0x40 { LastFailedSense=0x04 }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

hda: cdrom_decode_status: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hda: cdrom_decode_status: error=0x40 { LastFailedSense=0x04 }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

hda: cdrom_decode_status: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hda: cdrom_decode_status: error=0x40 { LastFailedSense=0x04 }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

hda: cdrom_decode_status: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hda: cdrom_decode_status: error=0x40 { LastFailedSense=0x04 }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

hda: DMA disabled

hda: ide_intr: huh? expected NULL handler on exit

hda: ATAPI reset complete
```

Any ideas why is this happening?

Thanks in advance, Luciano.

----------

## lucianolev

I figured out the problem! 

I realized I was using an 40w ide cable, so i changed it to an 80w and everything works perfectly now.

Bye.

----------

